# Trumbull County Ohio tractor show Aug. 16-17, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I could not find a live link to this club, so I e-mailed hime and this is the info I got back. My dad lives in the area and we have been to the place for this show for another type event. It is easy to get in and out of, and there are lots of things in the area to do if you want to take a longer vacation, such a minor league baseball, the Packard Motorcar museum, Packard opera house, and other stuff. 

Here is the e-mail sent to me with the details:

Hi Joe.
Thanks for the interest in our up coming Tractor Show
It will be held Aug 16th and 17th at the ALA baba Grotto grounds on perkins Jones Road Bazetta township, right of the Rt. 82 bypass. 
This will be the first year at this new location we will be featuring Internationl harvester.
In the past we held our show on different dates in Aug. From now on the date will always be on the third weed end of Aug. On this date we are not in conflict with other show. We will have a tractor pull for Members on Sunday the 17th. You must be a member to pull. We just changed the name of our club to Antique tractor club of Trumbull County. It was Trumbull County Antique, Steam and power Association.
We welcome any and all displays of Antique Equip and related Items, We are Not allowed Live Steam displays at the Grotto Grounds. That is one of the reasons we changed our club name.
We have been averaging about 100 tractor at our shows in Johnston. Hoping to have as much or more at this new location.,Looking for flea market people but must be Tractor or Antique related. 
President is Joe toth
Vice president My self Charlie Gaylog
My address is 6798 ridge Rd NE Cortland Ohio 44410
Phone 330-924-2223
Thanks again if you need more please call


----------

